# Nuance by Salma Hayek Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Sep 14, 2011)

See here for full pictures/swatches.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 14, 2011)

See here for full pictures/swatches.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 14, 2011)

See here for full pictures/swatches.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 15, 2011)

See here for full pictures/swatches.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 15, 2011)

See here for full pictures/swatches.


----------

